# Hodge Twins IF YouTube Channel.



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Havent seen it posted in the IF section yet so though I would share.

http://www.youtube.com/user/fastingtwins

Love them or hate them I think they have some good gen and I find them pretty funny too


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

fuk these guys are brilliant! And i think their more intelligent then they let on...


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

They are hilarious!


----------



## Jack Hughman (Oct 10, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> fuk these guys are brilliant! And i think their more intelligent then they let on...


Really?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Love these guys


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

Very funny brothers


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2012)

mushroom tip


----------



## jakethasnake (Jun 26, 2012)

they say the dead lift is over rated they fail at life


----------



## Mackerel (Aug 24, 2012)

sugar walls


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Mackerel said:


> sugar walls


skeetin DEEP up in dem sugar walls.


----------



## Mackerel (Aug 24, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> skeetin DEEP up in dem sugar walls.


skeetskeetskeetskeetskeet


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Mackerel said:


> skeetskeetskeetskeetskeet


good form.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

jakethasnake said:


> they say the dead lift is over rated they fail at life


I think it's more to do with one of them having a back injury from lifting something when he was in the marines, so he just wants to put emphasis on the fact that you should increase the weight of you deadlifts slowly and do them with correct form, instead of just jumping in and hurting yourself.


----------



## jakethasnake (Jun 26, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> I think it's more to do with one of them having a back injury from lifting something when he was in the marines, so he just wants to put emphasis on the fact that you should increase the weight of you deadlifts slowly and do them with correct form, instead of just jumping in and hurting yourself.


no they actualy said no matter how good you form is and all that **** one day the deadlift will kill you


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

YOU CAN DO WHATEVER THE FUKC YOU WANNA DO!


----------



## jakethasnake (Jun 26, 2012)

indeed and that involves one day killing the hodge twins


----------

